# [EMERGE][KERNEL]  dudas

## samuelhm

ff pensaba que me iva a ser mas facil, normalmente leyendo y googleando acabo comprendiendo todo pero hoy no es mi dia.

Despues de tener todo instalado, voví a ejecutar make menuconfig y make para intentar algo sobre un WARNING que me soltaba compat-wireless referenta a Wext, como no encontraba nada sobre wext edité el archivo .conf manualmente reemplazando la linea que me indicaba el warning y volviendo a ejecutar make.

la cosa que cuando reinicié el driver de nvidia que tenia instalado ( manualmente y descargado de la web de nvidia) dejó de funcionar. sin mas problemas volvi a ejecutar el instalador.

despues estube leyendo un poco mas y modifiqué las uses en package.use y lanzé como dice en la documentación: emerge --update --deep --newuse world.

Esto me ha destrozado un monton de cosas, se me ha vuelto a instalar programas que habia unmergido como por ejemplo epiphany y se puso a instalar un driver de nvidia mas antiguo que el que tenia WTF!!??

aparte creo que ya no estan los drivers de la wifi que habia instalado manualmente, la verdad como se llaman los modulos de la misma manera no tengo como saber si esta usando compat-wireless o los que tenia cuando instalé gentoo.

y otro fallo en ermerge del cual no tengo respuesta es porque si tengo en package.use :

```
gnome-base/gnome-session branding

www-client/firefox java linguas_es libnotify wifi es_ES

net-libs/xulrunner java libnotify wifi

```

porque tengo el firefox en ingles y ademas sin opcion de cambiar el idioma por ningun sitio xD.

----------

## samuelhm

tambien en el manual de alsa dice que hay que activar esto en el kernel:

Generic devices  --->

(Para tarjetas de sonido ISA)

ISA devices   --->

(Si se tiene una Gravis, debería seleccionarse esta opción)

   <M> Gravis UltraSound Extreme

pero a mi no me sale nada de isa devices:

```
  --- Generic sound devices                                                                                   

  │ │                                      < >   PC-Speaker support (READ HELP!)                                                                      

  │ │                                      < >   Dummy (/dev/null) soundcard                                                                          

  │ │                                      < >   Virtual MIDI soundcard     

  │ │                                      < >   MOTU MidiTimePiece AV multiport MIDI   

  │ │                                      < >   UART16550 serial MIDI driver   

  │ │                                      < >   Generic MPU-401 UART driver    

  │ │                                      [ ]   AC97 Power-Saving Mode    

```

----------

## agdg

El sonido

Salvo que tu ordenador sea prehistórico, no tendrá ISA. Determina cual es tu tarjeta de sonido y añade soporte en el kernel para ella. Muchos portátiles tienen un intel.

```
│agd@monica:~$ lspci | grep -i audio

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
```

```
│     -> Device Drivers                                                   │  

  │       -> Sound card support (SOUND [=m])                                │  

  │         -> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture (SND [=m])                 │  

  │           -> PCI sound devices (SND_PCI [=y])  
```

Las use

Hay que indicar USEs válidas, si te inventas las USE no harán nada. Las USE de firefox: http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/use-index.xml

```
custom-optimization    Fine-tune custom compiler optimizations

ipc    Use inter-process communication between tabs and plugins. Allows for greater stability in case of plugin crashes

system-sqlite    Use the system-wide dev-db/sqlite installation with secure-delete enabled
```

¿Porque pones wifi y es_ES como USEs a firefox si no existen esas USEs?

Para configurar el idioma: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/guide-localization.xml

----------

## samuelhm

porque aparece en equery:

```
localhost linux # equery firefox u

!!! unknown global option firefox, reusing as local option

[ Searching for packages matching firefox... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]

[        : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for www-client/firefox-3.6.13 ]

 U I

 + + alsa                 : Adds support for media-libs/alsa-lib (Advanced Linux Sound Architecture)

 - - bindist              : Flag to enable or disable options for prebuilt (GRP)  packages (eg. due to licensing issues)

 - - custom-optimization  : Fine-tune custom compiler optimizations

 + + dbus                 : Enable dbus support for anything that needs it (gpsd, gnomemeeting, etc)

 - - elibc_FreeBSD        : ELIBC setting for systems that use the FreeBSD C library

 + + gnome                : Adds GNOME support

 - + ipc                  : Use inter-process communication between tabs and plugins. Allows for greater stability in case of plugin crashes

 + + java                 : Adds support for Java

 + + libnotify            : Enable desktop notification support

 - - linguas_af           : Afrikaans locale

 - - linguas_ar           : Arabic locale

 - - linguas_as           : Assamese locale

 - - linguas_be           : Belarusian locale

 - - linguas_bg           : Bulgarian locale

 - - linguas_bn           : Bengali locale

 - - linguas_bn_BD        : Bengalie locale for Bangladesh

 - - linguas_bn_IN        : Bengali locale for India

 - - linguas_ca           : Catalan locale

 - - linguas_cs           : Czech locale

 - - linguas_cy           : Welsh locale

 - - linguas_da           : Danish locale

 - - linguas_de           : German locale

 - - linguas_el           : Greek locale

 - - linguas_en           : English locale

 - - linguas_en_GB        : English locale for Britain

 - - linguas_en_US        : English locale

 - - linguas_eo           : Esperanto locale

 + + linguas_es           : Spanish locale

 - - linguas_es_AR        : Spanish locale for Argentina

 - - linguas_es_CL        : Spanish locale for Chile

 - - linguas_es_ES        : Spanish locale for Spain

 - - linguas_es_MX        : Spanish locale for Mexico

 - - linguas_et           : Estonian locale

 - - linguas_eu           : Basque locale

 - - linguas_fa           : Persian locale

 - - linguas_fi           : Finnish locale

 - - linguas_fr           : French locale

 - - linguas_fy           : Frisian locale

 - - linguas_fy_NL        : Frisian language locale for the Netherlands

 - - linguas_ga           : Irish locale

 - - linguas_ga_IE        : Irish locale for Ireland

 - - linguas_gl           : Galician locale

 - - linguas_gu           : Gujarati locale

 - - linguas_gu_IN        : Gujarati locale for India

 - - linguas_he           : Hebrew locale

 - - linguas_hi           : Hindi locale

 - - linguas_hi_IN        : Hindi locale

 - - linguas_hr           : Croatian locale

 - - linguas_hu           : Hungarian locale

 - - linguas_id           : Indonesian locale

 - - linguas_is           : Icelandic locale

 - - linguas_it           : Italian locale

 - - linguas_ja           : Japanese locale

 - - linguas_ka           : Georgian locale

 - - linguas_kk           : Kazakh locale

 - - linguas_kn           : Kannada locale

 - - linguas_ko           : Korean locale

 - - linguas_ku           : Kurdish (latin) locale

 - - linguas_lt           : Lithuanian locale

 - - linguas_lv           : Latvian locale

 - - linguas_mk           : Macedonian locale

 - - linguas_ml           : Malayalam locale

 - - linguas_mr           : Marathi locale

 - - linguas_nb           : Norwegian (Bokmal) locale

 - - linguas_nb_NO        : Norwegian (Bokmal) locale for Norway

 - - linguas_nl           : Dutch locale

 - - linguas_nn           : Nynorsk locale

 - - linguas_nn_NO        : Nynorsk locale for Norway

 - - linguas_oc           : Occitan locale

 - - linguas_or           : Oriya locale

 - - linguas_pa           : Punjabi locale for India

 - - linguas_pa_IN        : Punjabi locale for India

 - - linguas_pl           : Polish locale

 - - linguas_pt           : Portuguese locale

 - - linguas_pt_BR        : Portuguese locale for Brasil

 - - linguas_pt_PT        : Portuguese locale for Portugal

 - - linguas_rm           : Romansh locale

 - - linguas_ro           : Romanian locale

 - - linguas_ru           : Russian locale

 - - linguas_si           : Sinhala locale

 - - linguas_sk           : Slovak locale

 - - linguas_sl           : Slovenian locale

 - - linguas_sq           : Albanian locale

 - - linguas_sr           : Serbian locale

 - - linguas_sv           : Swedish locale

 - - linguas_sv_SE        : Swedish locale for Sweden

 - - linguas_ta           : Tamil locale

 - - linguas_ta_LK        : Tamil locale for Sri Lanka

 - - linguas_te           : Telugu locale

 - - linguas_th           : Thai locale

 - - linguas_tr           : Turkish locale

 - - linguas_uk           : Ukrainian locale

 - - linguas_vi           : Vietnamese locale

 - - linguas_zh_CN        : Chinese locale for Peoples Republic of China

 - - linguas_zh_TW        : Chinese locale for Taiwan

 - - startup-notification : Enable application startup event feedback mechanism

 - - system-sqlite        : Use the system-wide dev-db/sqlite installation with secure-delete enabled

 + + wifi                 : Enable wireless network functions

localhost linux # 

```

----------

## agdg

Eso me pasa por fiarme de gentoo.org/dyn/use-index.xml. No tengo a mano ninguna gentoo para hacer un equery. Me pase de listo. Lo siento.

En cualquier caso, la use es linguas_es_ES y no es_ES. Sin embargo te recomiendo que sigas el handbook de localización para configurar tu sistema.

Respecto a la use wifi de firefox, desde mi punto de vista no es útil y su nombre presta a confusión. Esa use esta pensada para funcionar con una api de geolocalización, de forma que el navegador pueda acceder a los datos de la conexión inalámbrica y pueda saber si estas conectado a la wifi "StarbucksXX" "MCDonaldsXX", y en caso de que ofrezcan información de posicionamiento decirte donde estas y que servicios cercanos tienes...

----------

## samuelhm

entoces la documentación de gentoo esta obsoleta xD

----------

## pcmaster

Te recomiendo que instales los nvidia-drivesr de portage. Si quieres la última versión puedes desenmascararla poniéndola en /etc/portage/package.keywords.

En cuanto al Firefox, ¿qué escritorio usas? Si es KDE, añade los idiomas necesarios en Preferencias del sistema->región e idioma. En mi caso está compilado así:

```

# emerge -av firefox

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/firefox-3.6.13  USE="alsa dbus ipc libnotify startup-notification -bindist -custom-optimization -gnome -java -system-sqlite -wifi" LINGUAS="ca es -af -ar -as -be -bg -bn -bn_BD -bn_IN -cs -cy -da -de -el -en -en_GB -en_US -eo -es_AR -es_CL -es_ES -es_MX -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gl -gu -gu_IN -he -hi -hi_IN -hr -hu -id -is -it -ja -ka -kk -kn -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -ml -mr -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -oc -or -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sq -sr -sv -sv_SE -ta -ta_LK -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

```

Y por último, si al hecer el emerge se han roto cosas, ejecuta revdep-rebuild para que recompile los paquetes rotos.

----------

## samuelhm

al final lo puse igual pero es y es_ES, uso gnome, aunque me he decantado por chromium hasta que saquen la nueva version de firefox.

----------

